
How much will you pay for Google Reader per month? - raywu
http://blog.raywu.co/post/45318528374/pain-point-clearly-exists-shutting-down-google-reader
======
arindone
It's an irrelevant question -- when you work on the scale that Google does and
have the data that they can analyze, it's easy to make the business case that
it is either a good business product or not worth the time.

It's easy to make a survey and petition and whatnot, but power users are
always the minority (the long tail) and do not drive a business alone.
Especially one where the engineers supporting any product are paid six-figures
a piece and the product is not directly monetized (i.e. you're not paying for
it, you're not hosting the data, etc.)

~~~
raywu
I agree that power users don't drive the business (you put it very nicely).

But what is the bottom line (how many six-figures engineers), and it troubles
me to not see Google try and find a market for this product.

